# 2016 Ohio Triple Crown



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

Come check this out 

http://www.ohio3dgroup.com


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Ohio 3D group is a great bunch of bow hunters and 3D shooters. If your from Ohio ad not a member yet go check them out on face book and join up. There going to be some fun events next year.


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks bud !


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Will there be a Senior Open class offered for the 2016 Ohio TC??


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

No there won't be . We had to shrink the class size down a bit for the first year but if we get a lot of interest in a certain class we can add it .


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I see this event the first year not having everything for everybody. But if we get a large turn out like we should it can grow into a great event. This should be a event no 3D shooter/hunter should miss. The first leg in Coshocton is a dream location for 3D, the R100 is in this area each year.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Hope this event takes off......I plan on shooting all 3 events in 2016.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

ahcnc said:


> Hope this event takes off......I plan on shooting all 3 events in 2016.


X2 also


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

ahcnc said:


> Hope this event takes off......I plan on shooting all 3 events in 2016.


Count me in as well


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

It's gonna grow !! Our group is getting bigger by the day . Gonna have a preview of the championship buckles in the next week . We also have a winter national event planned for money !!


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

Come visit us for all the details and to get a membership . See all the details on this page 
Ohio3dgroup.com


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.ohio3dgroup.com/membership-.html


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)




----------

